# Get prepaired when it hail DU Ammonition!



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

:vs_sad:...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Since Commiefornia don't let you use lead anymore, I think all CA ammo should be DU.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was worried about that angle when the Bushes and Shrubs started all those crazy Arabian Wars and the TV said they was using that ammo. Thats why Military Intelligence is an Oxymoron.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/deplete...tive is DU ?,a low specific activity material.

In case someone might want scientific information rather than a "West Bad" video.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/deplete...tive is DU ?,a low specific activity material.
> 
> In case someone might want scientific information rather than a "West Bad" video.


Good info right there. Could we have it in a nutshell? The Sun is well over the yard arm or past 5 PM most places and dependent on where is the ship...and some of us have started the cocktail hour and cant digest a lot of small print yimmer yammering. Thanks. We could probably give it a critique early tomorrow if the Lord's willing. Kindly have a beer and listen to this. 
https://www.radio.net/s/hpr1classiccountry


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This I know. When we had to clear armored vehicles, that had been hit with DU shells. 100% full NBC gear was required.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> This I know. When we had to clear armored vehicles, that had been hit with DU shells. 100% full NBC gear was required.


Of course. Why would it be a good thing to get any contamination that is not necessary?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Myself, if I were to ever go into combat, 
I would say to hell with the trace rads, I want rounds that will burn through enemy armor.
Who gives a crap about the OPFOR, I would want them dead anyways.
Why does anyone respond to anti Americans in the first place?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Armored vehicles, hit with DU shells had a hole in them. Often they blew up because of ammo inside them. When you open them up or look in because the tank blew the turret off they were a mess.
I can bet there will never be any caliber DU rounds in my inventory.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Had an old chum tell about the Sabot Rounds used by Tanks mainly I guess. He said that leaves a hole in the bad guy tank and the last guy in the tank to get sucked out through the hole often leaves a boot stuck in the hole. Hope he wasnt fibbing about that. He had Tow Missle Launching gizmo on a Hum Vee back in Desert Storm. He had a lot of good war stories.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Fuhq it, If you don't like the weapons of war, don't get into a war with us.
We will win. 
Kinda getting tired of this person, lately. 
Glad WE LIVE IN A FREE COUNTRY..


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> don't get into a war with us.


Well sure why God put the American Oil under the Saudi Sand?
How could he do this? 


> WE LIVE IN A FREE COUNTRY..


With the highest Prison Population per Residents. :vs_blush:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Had an old chum tell about the Sabot Rounds used by Tanks mainly I guess. He said that leaves a hole in the bad guy tank and the last guy in the tank to get sucked out through the hole often leaves a boot stuck in the hole. Hope he wasnt fibbing about that. He had Tow Missle Launching gizmo on a Hum Vee back in Desert Storm. He had a lot of good war stories.


Bigwheel, he was fibbing you.

A DU sabot will punch a hole around two inch diameter in armor, itself is 1-1/8" in diameter, and weighs about 10 pounds,
the damage inside is caused by the incandescent fragments burning through everything.
The fires will detonate on board ammo reserves and incinerate the crew.
The APFSDS round when striking is like a railroad train hitting you at 150 miles an hour.
If the round hits the glasis plate or the mantel the kinetic energy will rip the turret from the traversing ring, lower will go on through and destroy the engine.
The penetrator weighs 10 pounds and muzzle velocity is over 5,000 fps.

Now the tow missile warhead works differently, it is called a HEAT warhead, uses chemical action not kinetic as the penetrator does..
It produces an incandescent stream of particles before passing through the armor, burning it from the outside in. 
A HEAT round from a TOW, 105MM tank gun or a 106 RR, will burn through 26 inches of homogeneous armor plate.
I personally have put HEAT rounds through a turret, and the jet stream burned through the opposite side too! 
One went through the turret wall then the breech ring, both sides, and the breech block, the spall cut 1/8" deep grooves in the turret casting interior.
Firing the APFSDS were no less spectacular, one round hit the turret, casting gave way producing about a 10" hole in it.
Either round usually results in a K kill.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Bigwheel, he was fibbing you.
> 
> A DU sabot will punch a hole around two inch diameter in armor, itself is 1-1/8" in diameter, and weighs about 10 pounds,
> the damage inside is caused by the incandescent fragments burning through everything.
> ...


Thanks for the true scoop on that. The old pal had all kinds of interesting stories. He went to great lengths to explain how in early testing on the Sabot rounds shot into a dummy tank with goats inside the animals disappeared and they finally found hair on the exit hole and figured out they had went out through the far side exit hole. It was a great story. Dang old Jyrenes like to kid around with folks. lol.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We could just make it easy. Get rid of ROE. You start a war with us, we will end it, quickly.. 
Geneva Convention only applies to allies apparently. Forget the Geneva Convention..
Let Admirals and Generals fight the war plan.. Not politicians.
If we follow these simple ideas, no one will screw with us.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

User Name said:


> Well sure why God put the American Oil under the Saudi Sand?
> How could he do this?
> With the highest Prison Population per Residents. :vs_blush:


They are not trained monkeys like some people living in Germany's appendix.
The Eighth AF had more targets to bomb than time to do them.
They should have stopped only after the bomb dumps were empty, ours and the Brit's.
I have to sanitize my keyboard after posting in this thread.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am of the Christian opinion that God gave me the privilege of living here on the Earth, . . . "it is appointed unto man once to die and after this the judgment". Inherent in that scripture is that I have a finite but undetermined amount of time to live here, . . . to enjoy life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness.

Anyone, . . . of any persuasion, . . . for any reason, . . . who attempts to shorten that time I have, . . . or to infringe upon my L, L, and PoH, . . . risks becoming grave yard dead just as soon as I can make it happen, . . . and I will use any and every means necessary to make that come to pass.

I believe the US should adopt that same reasoning. Had McArthur used a half dozen nukes on the chi-coms, . . . had we whacked Hanoi with one, . . . had Saddam been sent up into the atmosphere to come down half a world away as protons in the rain, . . . we would not be having the problems we have today.

Wage war with 5 times the ferocity as your antagonist, . . . the next bunch will think twice.

No, . . . I don't mean with poison gas, . . . or biological warfare, . . . but if we have tools such as DU that make life much safer and more effective for our soldiers, . . . use it. If the other guys don't like it, . . . they should have stayed home.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

User Name said:


> Well sure why God put the American Oil under the Saudi Sand?
> How could he do this?
> With the highest Prison Population per Residents. :vs_blush:


I think you should stay with the topic you stead of trying to troll Americans.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Bigwheel, he was fibbing you.
> 
> A DU sabot will punch a hole around two inch diameter in armor, itself is 1-1/8" in diameter, and weighs about 10 pounds,
> the damage inside is caused by the incandescent fragments burning through everything.
> ...


 Problems with the TOW . 1 to darn slow. 2 fly by wire you must track target until it strikes. 3. shorter rang than some other options 3.750 (Tow 2A) meters except over water and some terrain it will be shorter. They are fun to shoot.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Problems with the TOW . 1 to darn slow. 2 fly by wire you must track target until it strikes. 3. shorter rang than some other options 3.750 (Tow 2A) meters except over water and some terrain it will be shorter. They are fun to shoot.


At the time it came out it filled a serious gap in anti armor weapons, with a hell of a lot more hit probability than a 106 RR and 10 times the range to boot.
Sure as hell beat a 3.5 launcher and the LAW, MAW and HAW anti armor weapons.
Like the 106 RR, you could bolt the launcher on anything that moved.
There was a serious gap in the US to Soviet tank ratio, plus the soviet 100 MM gun long rod penetrators could defeat M-48 and M-60 armor.
WW-2 gave them the expertise in penetrator development.
That same threat is what gave us the A-10 Warthog.
I was there in the Berlin crisis 1961, they were worried that massed Russian armor and mech. infantry would be rolling over the border.
I froze my ass off for weeks in an OP watching for them coming, both their recon and main force.
Our comm with HQ was a ee8 telephone and a PRC-10 radio if the wire line went out (cut).
That was the time I learned to drink coffee black, lived on "C" rats and old WW-2 and Korean "K" rats.
We occupied an old WW-2 German bunker that was overrun by the Russian hordes a decade and a half before, thought we were round two in that respect.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> .........................That was the time I learned to drink coffee black, lived on "C" rats and old WW-2 and Korean "K" rats.
> We occupied an old WW-2 German bunker that was overrun by the Russian hordes a decade and a half before, thought we were round two in that respect.


Thanks, SOCOM42, . . . did not mean to laugh at your misfortunes of war, . . . but I got a chuckle out of the description you gave.

I recall sitting in a brick box 3 ft high with corregated metal over my head to keep down the monsoon rain, . . . watching the locals go by, . . . M14 on my lap, . . . safety off, . . . just hoping my warm Coca Cola and Hershey bars would keep me awake and alert enough if one of them tossed a grenade at me.

Yeah, . . . I ate those danged ham and lima beans as well, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Law stayed around a bit to long. The last Tow I fired was the 2A version . Yes for it's time it was impressive. And the had the best sights of it's time and they kept getting better. The current version of the Javelin is pretty amazing. I like the fire and forget. 
I have never held one but have heard they do have 50 rounds with DU bullets.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Immediately after the cease fire of the ground offensive for Desert Storm we (3rd Armored) used to scavenge through abandoned and sometimes destroyed armored vehicles all of the time. Some hit with DU Sabot rounds, some hit by us. We never mopped up and were never advised to do so. Exposure could be a significant problem at some point. Of course I read my book by the light of burning oil wells, was around burn pits all of the time, exposed to carcinogenic hydraulic fluid, including ingesting one time and was exposed unmopped up to sarin nerve agent. Health of veterans was just not that important during Desert Storm or after it.
A big time difference in caution and concern when I was back over in the litter box 2003-04. Overall that is, my unit was a large mess.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

THANK YOU guys.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes Big Thanks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When fired the Tow back blast leaves a signature that can be seen a good distance away. A good armor crew spotting it could hit you before the tow gets to them. The shells were darn near twice a fast. Some times I miss it other times not.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pretty sure my old Jyrene pal with Tow missles had the set and forget models. He said it would head to the target looking like it was going to miss and in the last few second it would correct itself and hit where it needed to hit. It mighta been lazer guided or something. Its been a few years back. lol.


----------



## WolfBrother (Mar 15, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Thanks, SOCOM42, . . . did not mean to laugh at your misfortunes of war, . . . but I got a chuckle out of the description you gave.
> 
> I recall sitting in a brick box 3 ft high with corregated metal over my head to keep down the monsoon rain, . . . watching the locals go by, . . . M14 on my lap, . . . safety off, . . . just hoping my warm Coca Cola and Hershey bars would keep me awake and alert enough if one of them tossed a grenade at me.
> 
> ...


two things
- I always thought the beef stew, pound cake, and peaches in heavy syrup was the best.
- did you ever get a meal that was only 2 years younger than you were? mine was a 1953 manf date.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Well today is a Day to Celebrate get your good MRE with Champagne out the Box. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

User Name said:


> Well today is a Day to Celebrate get your good MRE with Champagne out the Box. :vs_laugh:


I HOPE IM JUST IN A MOOD.... You arrogant insentative BITCH @User Name.
Are you trying to say 9/11 is day of Celebration, after you came in here crying and bitching about that hospital, THAT was an admitted mistake, to COMPARE THAT to 9/11? 
Wow, I wish you get CANCER in your balls and Asshole, and they slowly cut you into small pieces, and that one of those "evil train agents" punches you in your bitch mouth..
GOOD DAY


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

:vs_OMG: Well why not try to train your Geographical Knowledge and research your own who the people did come from who the Media Claim to be on board the Aircraft. I guess anyone who know just a little about the Earth and the State will see there is a little different between where the DU Ammo was rain from the Sky and who the People who get accused for the "Terror Attack" really was from.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Go check the rants and raves Box Bitch @User Name


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hard to understand you, "do you have something in your mouth"?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

European dog meat is just that, dog meat.
I told you all about this turd, just go back and read his anti American blather.
This A$$hole acts like a brown shirt member of the SA.
A genuine Euroturd.
Good job @Deebo!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The aluminum armor of the M113 personnel carrier was easily penetrated by an RPG, killing or maiming everyone inside.
This, and mines, was why everyone rode on top.
The original 113’s had gasoline engines, which turned them into giant Zippo lighters when hit.
Later models had diesel engines.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

User Name said:


> Well today is a Day to Celebrate get your good MRE with Champagne out the Box. :vs_laugh:


Your gone from here and your a miserable little creature as well. May God have mercy on your soul.

*@Denton*


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> God


The dont exist. Sorry for that.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

How about WTC 7? Collapsed just by a Fire?


> This A$$hole acts like a brown shirt member of the SA.


Who got funded by the US. :vs_smirk:


> Hard to understand you


When you refuse to hear the truth. You should put the Finger out of your Ears and search for WTC 7.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> How about WTC 7? Collapsed just by a Fire?
> Who got funded by the US. :vs_smirk:
> When you refuse to hear the truth. You should put the Finger out of your Ears and search for WTC 7.


You should be rendered into Hog food.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@Denton Please don't ban or punish this heathen @User Name, as he is needed to remind us that WE LIVE IN A FREE COUNTRY, the GREATEST ONE ON EARTH.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> @Denton Please don't ban or punish this heathen @User Name, as he is needed to remind us that WE LIVE IN A FREE COUNTRY, the GREATEST ONE ON EARTH.


Didn't cross my mind. 
Enjoy! (Just be mindful of language)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Didn't cross my mind.
> Enjoy! (Just be mindful of language)


As the great military tactician Sun Tzu said a millennia ago, "Know your enemy ".


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Had an old chum tell about the Sabot Rounds used by Tanks mainly I guess. He said that leaves a hole in the bad guy tank and the last guy in the tank to get sucked out through the hole often leaves a boot stuck in the hole. Hope he wasnt fibbing about that. He had Tow Missle Launching gizmo on a Hum Vee back in Desert Storm. He had a lot of good war stories.


I think your buddy was pulling your leg. The sabot round does not suck people out of the vehicle.. it turns people into a fine mist due to over pressure, heat, and molten metal

https://www.wearethemighty.com/articles/this-is-how-the-sabot-round-liquefies-its-targets

I loaded and fired a few Sabot rounds from an M-60 tank.... fun times


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

WolfBrother said:


> two things
> - I always thought the beef stew, pound cake, and peaches in heavy syrup was the best.
> - did you ever get a meal that was only 2 years younger than you were? mine was a 1953 manf date.


Yep, . . . peaches and pound cake, . . . what a combo. Hope the guy that put it together makes it to heaven, . . . me and him gonna have some good times together.

Second best to the peaches and pound cake was the canteen cup full of water, . . . dump in the hot chocolate package, . . . instant coffee package, . . . all the sugar and powdered cream, . . . bring to a boil and enjoy.

Can't quite duplicate it nowadays, . . . but come close with Hershey's syrup and Folgers powdered coffee. Fix one every now and then.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think your buddy was pulling your leg. The sabot round does not suck people out of the vehicle.. it turns people into a fine mist due to over pressure, heat, and molten metal
> 
> https://www.wearethemighty.com/articles/this-is-how-the-sabot-round-liquefies-its-targets
> 
> I loaded and fired a few Sabot rounds from an M-60 tank.... fun times


Thanks for the scoop on that. Great tutorial. The old pal had TOW missles on his Hum Vee..he was probably just listening to bs from his pals on the Sabot rounds. He did nag about going to the Airmans club one time and found them drinking from crystal goblets out of moveable chairs. He said at the Jyrene club they had to set at picnic tables bolted to the floor and drink the weak beer in paper cups. They sounded pretty unruly.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the scoop on that. Great tutorial. The old pal had TOW missles on his Hum Vee..he was probably just listening to bs from his pals on the Sabot rounds. He did nag about going to the Airmans club one time and found them drinking from crystal goblets out of moveable chairs. He said at the Jyrene club they had to set at picnic tables bolted to the floor and drink the weak beer in paper cups. They sounded pretty unruly.


I laughed at this.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back to this @User Name person

I try, I really try to understand people when they communicate. I don't think I have understood one post from User Name. I know some dorks in real life and some of them are loveable dorks and some of them are douchebag dorks.

Thought I'd toss that out!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Didn't cross my mind.
> Enjoy! (Just be mindful of language)


Sounds like the Baliff might need to deliver a pee pee whack around here.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Back to this @User Name person
> 
> I try, I really try to understand people when they communicate. I don't think I have understood one post from User Name. I know some dorks in real life and some of them are loveable dorks and some of them are douchebag dorks.
> 
> Thought I'd toss that out!


Can we take a poll? Douchebag dork for my vote.

I'm happy with being a loveable dork.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Can we take a poll? Douchebag dork for my vote.
> 
> I'm happy with being a loveable dork.


I don't care what they say about you, you're OK in my book, my friend.
Of course, the VA Mental Hygiene Department says I'm well now, if you believe the VA about anything.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't care what they say about you, you're OK in my book, my friend.
> Of course, the VA Mental Hygiene Department says I'm well now, if you believe the VA about anything.


Yeah, . . . and the same group said there was nothing wrong with me...............then, . . . in between, . . . or now.

Imagine that, . . . even the voices in my head agreed........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't care what they say about you, you're OK in my book, my friend.
> Of course, the VA Mental Hygiene Department says I'm well now, if you believe the VA about anything.


Thanks RPD.

I'm pretty much in line with you.

I missed service as too young ,for Vietnam. Too old for Muslim wars.

I grew up when people were pissing on returning Vets, I loved them/you all. I was happy to have all/any back.

My best neighbor, lost his Son in Nam 67, then lost his farm. Two of of the best I knew.

You great Americans, that served and sacrified, are not forgotten. By the Americans that love you all!

Best MT


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

WolfBrother said:


> two things
> - I always thought the beef stew, pound cake, and peaches in heavy syrup was the best.
> - did you ever get a meal that was only 2 years younger than you were? mine was a 1953 manf date.


Pretty sure I already told this story..but in the late 60s I was a married college student with a kid and trying to play a little Okiehoma footbll at Edmond. Central State in those days. We lived right across the hall from a full blooded Choctaw Indian and his family..very cute ****** wifey in fact. Anyway his Granny lived on the reservation and got all the military rations she wanted for free. He would take them and give them to us..since we was broker than him. I really enjoyed the Beanie Weenies...the smokes came in handy for the little brides bad habit and you never know when a bit of toilet paper might be needed. Always swore the crackers would make good roof shingles. Pretty sure they was Korea vintage. lol.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

VA shrinks to me, that they did not think I would kill anymore people.
They also told me I did not need a foxhole next to my bed!:vs_laugh:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> VA shrinks to me, that they did not think I would kill anymore people.
> They also told me I did not need a foxhole next to my bed!:vs_laugh:


They told me that I drank too much.
And that if I wanted the PTSD to get better, then I should quit drinking and take their drugs instead.:vs_laugh:

True story.:vs_cool:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Still trying to figure out why anybody with PTSD would tell anybody. They can get the 2nd Ammendment get gone quick..for them who confess. lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Still trying to figure out why anybody with PTSD would tell anybody. They can get the 2nd Ammendment get gone quick..for them who confess. lol.


Which is why I'm glad I never filed with the VA for a service connected disability for it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I carried can after can of DU ammo up to the CIWS. Hope it was truly depleted.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> CIWS


? :glasses:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure I probably told yall about my old high school pal turned Jyrene and in Nam where he got all messed up when his pals nearly stomped him to death in the barracks. He was always a very cocky an abrasive yankee from Keokook Iowa. Not sure how he wound up in Texas to go to high school but sure its a long story. Anyway he was mess on drungs..getting things from the VA etc. He keep saying if he could prove he was crazy he could get a bigger check...so know who he worked on it for years..I even tried to help by telling everybody he was crazy..and I knew that was true casuse he had always been crazy since I knew him. Well sure enough the VA finally fell for it. He could not long buy and sell guns which was his favorite hobby. Then the crazy bastid said it was all my fault to get his 2 A revoked cause I had told folks he was crazy. The guy was obiviously crazy huh? Poor guy got worried about getting lung cancer from 60 years of smoking..so he moved over to the e cigs. He was dead of lung cancer about a year later. Funny how that works out huh?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I carried can after can of DU ammo up to the CIWS. Hope it was truly depleted.


Bet the Ruskies coulda used a guy with your experience to pack the sand bags on the busted nuclear reactor at Chernobly. lol.


----------

